# Making stencils using the "silhouette cameo"



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

My wife being the "crafty" person she is, talked me into purchasing a Silhouette Cameo die cutting machine. She has made homemade greeting cards for years and saw me struggling to create my own stencils. I am really impressed with what can be created using the Cameo. It hooks up to your PC and your computer basically recognizes it as a printer except you are cutting out stencils. 

You can take any basic shape and do anything with it. Whatever you can imagine you can create as a stencil. I have been using adhesive backed clear stencil material as my media and it works great at sticking to the lure for painting. I've only had it about a week now but can't stop trying new ways to create different stencils. 

It is pricey at $269 from Amazon.com but I can sure see getting lots of use out of it. Create your stencil on your computer screen and then cut it out. Couldn't be easier. I will follow up with some pics of a few lures I have made recently.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a smallmouth nut and especially love catching them on top water so this first group of lures are 2" prop baits made from balsa with through wire construction. My painting talents are really weak compared to many on this board but as I stick with it I sure hope to improve. It's a blast though. Love to go to my "craft" room, turn on some fishing shows and paint!!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of a stencil that I cut out yesterday. Whats nice is once you create your stencil, you can then duplicate it as many times as you want with just one click and then change the size of each one to whatever length or width you want.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome I was thinking of getting one myself. looks like it does the job


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What you may want to consider is setting up a die cut service. I dont know what you would charge but since you got the machine and materials, you could have OGF membes create their templates/files and e-mail them to you . You print them out and snail mail the finished product back to the originator. Before you know it, you'll be retired on easy street....


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

that is very cool.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are a couple more pics. The first one is using the stencil in the previous pictures. The next pic is of two miniature crankbaits, 1-1/2" long also made from balsa. We have a pond loaded with hybrid bluegills and these little cranks on ultra light tackle are a blast.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's way cool! By the looks of these baits I'd like to see your future work. Great job and thanks for the info on the machine. One of those would be priceless to an airbrush artist.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Snakecharmer, that doesn't sound like a bad idea. I am going to retire next year so that would be something to consider and fun to boot. I will need some time for the learning curve on putting out a quality stencil. Mainly, right now the best material to use. I try one material and think "ah, thats it" and then after a few uses find a flaw. I will keep it in mind when I feel I am ready.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WillyB2 said:


> Snakecharmer, that doesn't sound like a bad idea. I am going to retire next year so that would be something to consider and fun to boot. I will need some time for the learning curve on putting out a quality stencil. Mainly, right now the best material to use. I try one material and think "ah, thats it" and then after a few uses find a flaw. I will keep it in mind when I feel I am ready.


Or you could design the stencils and sell them to the lure makers on this site...."Stencils by Willy" LOL


----------

